# Regional muay thai



## brokenbonz (Dec 18, 2005)

does anybody knows a way to clarify the differences among systems such as muay chaya, muay korat etc? are those systems still practiced or are most of them blended in modern-day muay thai?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 19, 2005)

brokenbonz said:
			
		

> does anybody knows a way to clarify the differences among systems such as muay chaya, muay korat etc? are those systems still practiced or are most of them blended in modern-day muay thai?


 
Yes and yes. Here's some info that jives with the research I've done. It's quick and easy. Otherwise we get into cambodian influence, burmese influences, indonesian influences, etc., and that is a lot of typing. This sums it up pretty well, while not contrasting to the research I've done. 

http://www.ancientmuaythai.com/styles/muay_thai.htm


----------



## brokenbonz (Dec 20, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Yes and yes. Here's some info that jives with the research I've done. It's quick and easy. Otherwise we get into cambodian influence, burmese influences, indonesian influences, etc., and that is a lot of typing. This sums it up pretty well, while not contrasting to the research I've done.
> 
> http://www.ancientmuaythai.com/styles/muay_thai.htm


 
pretty cool site man, thanx


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 21, 2005)

brokenbonz said:
			
		

> pretty cool site man, thanx


 
That's what I'm here for.


----------

